# Home Depot and Lowes -- No snowblowers mid February



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

I stopped by my local Lowes and Home Depot here in southeastern Michigan today for some other items and thought I would look at snow blowers. Well, there were none to be found. There were plenty of shiney new mowers and garden tools buy no snow blowers.  Lowes had a few snow shovels. I know they get the next season's goods in the stores early but geeze, maybe a snow blower or two would be nice. Maybe they shipped all the snow blowers to Boston.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

My local big box stores have started just buying small batches of snowblowers throughout the winter. When the batch sells out, then they order another batch. 

Looks like they got tired of having a sea of blowers left at the end of the season that they had to clear out at 50% (or more!) discount

The thing I dont get is that every year without fail there are people waiting for snowblowers. You would figure at some point everyone would have had one from the LAST season!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Lowe's in my area had rows of blowers for a few months. We were *threatened* with the possibility of 5"-8" of snow a few weeks back. There was not a snowblower to be found after that. Went to Lowe's again this past Monday and they had piles of them chained up outside. All new and shiny.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

chrisexv6 said:


> The thing I dont get is that every year without fail there are people waiting for snowblowers. You would figure at some point everyone would have had one from the LAST season!


I suppose there are always new homeowners, people replacing old snowblowers, or people who finally get sick of shoveling and give in to the snowblower; the last group is the the one that asks themselves why on earth they waited so long.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

And then when it only snows one or two times a year they ask themselves why they bothered to get them


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

One of the great unsolved mysteries. Every time there's a threat of snow, there's a mad rush for milk, bread, ice melt, shovels, and snow blowers. I understand the chaos behind milk, bread, and ice melt. But what the heck are these people doing with their shovels and snow blowers that require frequent replacement????  I still have the same plastic scoop/wooden handle snow shovel I purchased in 1997. I don't get it???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Freezn said:


> One of the great unsolved mysteries. Every time there's a threat of snow, there's a mad rush for milk, bread, ice melt, shovels, and snow blowers. I understand the chaos behind milk, bread, and ice melt. But what the heck are these people doing with their shovels and snow blowers that require frequent replacement????  I still have the same plastic scoop/wooden handle snow shovel I purchased in 1997. I don't get it???


They keep running their shovels over with their snowblowers and rendering both useless.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Shryp said:


> They keep running their shovels over with their snowblowers and rendering both useless.



The only thing I have ever run over with my blower is a garden hose. Got it wrapped around the auger. Thank god for a small pocket knife my neighbor carries with him. Removed the hose, replaced the broken shear pin, and was running again.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I purchased two take off engines from brand new 418er single stages and some chute parts from a guy in Tennessee that bought a pallet of single stage and two stage Toros because the models changed numbers and some changed to slightly bigger engines. 

So rather than ship the units from southern states north and sell them it is easier to just throw them on pallets and send to auction as a write off. The guy had already disassembled and was in process of parting them all out. I told him next time if he finds another such auction to join this forum first and give people here a shot at them before taking them apart and giving ebay a load of money in commission.

It baffles me how some of the big box stores handle things.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

They're all sold out in the Boston area as far as I know..Dealer AND BB.

Why buy from big box when dealers have the same models for the same price? At a dealer, they're assembled by a professional + after the sale service is much better as dealers give the the machines they sell priority on service as far as I've heard.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Bob E said:


> I don't think most people are willing or capable of repairing stuff.


 How many lawnmowers are discarded for a simple gummed-up carb? The masses are getting less and less handy, while seemingly everything is becoming cheaply built disposable Chinese junk that will never be well serviced or maintained. Sign of the times, I guess.

As always, I say that the guy who is able and willing to turn a screwdriver and do even the small fixes will always have a big advantage over the helpless masses.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

time2time said:


> How many lawnmowers are discarded for a simple gummed-up carb? The masses are getting less and less handy, while seemingly everything is becoming cheaply built disposable Chinese junk that will never be well serviced or maintained. Sign of the times, I guess.
> 
> As always, I say that the guy who is able and willing to turn a screwdriver and do even the small fixes will always have a big advantage over the helpless masses.


The Bolens 21" 2 stage I have is old but like new. My neighbor bought it new, barely used it, left fuel in it over the years and it would not start and keep running. I was driving home the night before trash day and saw this brand new looking Bolens 2 stage snow blower sitting at the curb. I came back, didn't see anything obviously wrong and rolled it home. albeit with two flat tires. I tried starting it with fresh fuel but no luck. Took the float bowl off and it was filled with bad fuel and was green from algae growth.  I tuned it up, replaced belts and tires because they had dry rotted. It started up with one pull this season. I added the impeller kit and it is good to go. I attached a picture to show what good shape this 1989 Bolens is when I picked it up off the curb. 









Bill


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I was at Lowe's about a week ago and they did have quite a few Troy Bilt machines for sale.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Classic!*



Prof100 said:


> The Bolens 21" 2 stage I have is old but like new. My neighbor bought it new, barely used it, left fuel in it over the years and it would not start and keep running. I was driving home the night before trash day and saw this brand new looking Bolens 2 stage snow blower sitting at the curb. I cam back, didn't see anything obviously wrong and rolled it home. I tried starting it with fresh fuel but no luck. Took the float bowl off and it was filled with bad fuel and was green from algae growth.  I tuned it up, replaced belts and tires because they had dry rotted. It started up with one pull this season. I added the impeller kit and it is good to go.
> 
> Bill


Wonder what the neighbor had to say about it.. Attitude? (for his bad), or good for you!


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

uberT said:


> I was at Lowe's about a week ago and they did have quite a few Troy Bilt machines for sale.


 They probably shipped all of those from my Lowe's to your region.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

time2time said:


> Wonder what the neighbor had to say about it.. Attitude? (for his bad), or good for you!


 We are good friends but he operates a bit differently when running into problems and sharing. He just wanted it out of his garage. 2 weeks later he bought a Polaris Brutus HD with a CAB, heat, AC, mower, blade, snow blower and a bucket for a whopping $32,000. We both have 3 acres to mow and keep clear of snow. His is done now in the comfort of air conditioning and heat. He turned 70 last year and probably had to pull money out of IRAs so I suspect that underlies the purchase. 

Last year this part of the country had nearly a 100" of snow. Not once did he offer to plow my drive. I had not cleaned up the carb and put new rubber in the Bolens and I was snow removing with a 1983 Honda single stage. Now that machine is an engineering marvel that will not die. 

All is good!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Prof100 said:


> We are good friends but he operates a bit differently when running into problems and sharing. He just wanted it out of his garage. 2 weeks later he bought a Polaris Brutus HD with a CAB, heat, AC, mower, blade, snow blower and a bucket for a whopping $32,000. We both have 3 acres to mow and keep clear of snow. His is done now in the comfort of air conditioning and heat. He turned 70 last year and probably had to pull money out of IRAs so I suspect that underlies the purchase.
> 
> Last year this part of the country had nearly a 100" of snow. Not once did he offer to plow my drive. I had not cleaned up the carb and put new rubber in the Bolens and I was snow removing with a 1983 Honda single stage. Now that machine is an engineering marvel that will not die.
> 
> All is good!


Keep an eye out for him to put the Polaris to the curb when no maintenance causes issues there..


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw where our Lowes got in about a dozen two stage ones. I also see that there are two there marked as used. Prob think that some bums bought them for a storm and returned them. Hope karma get those folks. 

I can see how they might have none in stock at this time of year. It's anyone's guess as to how many they'll sell in any given year and they certainly don't want to over order a bunch and have to have them sit around til next year. And I've always thought, what kind of dummy waits til it snows to go out and buy a blower and quite possible settle for one that isn't suited for them or whatever. If ya live in a area where ya get snow, just freakin buy it a head of time. I've always thought, I'd sooner have one and not need it than to need one and not have it.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

time2time said:


> How many lawnmowers are discarded for a simple gummed-up carb? The masses are getting less and less handy, while seemingly everything is becoming cheaply built disposable Chinese junk that will never be well serviced or maintained. Sign of the times, I guess.
> 
> As always, I say that the guy who is able and willing to turn a screwdriver and do even the small fixes will always have a big advantage over the helpless masses.


 a guy at the gym said that his blower was leaking gas so he went and bought a new one cause his original one was a older model.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

cdestuck said:


> a guy at the gym said that his blower was leaking gas so he went and bought a new one cause his original one was a older model.


 Should have told him, "you can't beat logic like that!" However, I think back 25 years ago and my life was so busy with work, business travel, family and other "overbooked" days I remember going to use my weed wacker and the pull cord broke. Of course, it was perfectly repairable but the window for weedwacking was that day, not a couple of days or a week later. So, I went to Home Depot and bought a new weedeater. The broken one has been sitting for years.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Prof100 said:


> Should have told him, "you can't beat logic like that!" However, I think back 25 years ago and my life was so busy with work, business travel, family and other "overbooked" days I remember going to use my weed wacker and the pull cord broke. Of course, it was perfectly repairable but the window for weedwacking was that day, not a couple of days or a week later. So, I went to Home Depot and bought a new weedeater. The broken one has been sitting for years.


I was in the same situation. Now I have the time to fix my 30 year old Stihl 16' chainsaw and my 30 year old Ryobi weed trimmer this spring/summer. Thank goodness for the internet now a days i can get the parts reasonbly or even get them. Years ago Stihl told me that I could no longer get any parts for my 011 chain saw, now I can, maybe not Stihl parts but parts to repair it. 

Whimsey


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

whimsey said:


> I was in the same situation. Now I have the time to fix my 30 year old Stihl 16' chainsaw and my 30 year old Ryobi weed trimmer this spring/summer. Thank goodness for the internet now a days i can get the parts reasonbly or even get them. Years ago Stihl told me that I could no longer get any parts for my 011 chain saw, now I can, maybe not Stihl parts but parts to repair it.
> 
> Whimsey


 Whimsey,

A couple of more years I can fix all of those oldie but goodies I have collected. 

Bill


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

Freezn said:


> One of the great unsolved mysteries. Every time there's a threat of snow, there's a mad rush for milk, bread, ice melt, shovels, and snow blowers. I understand the chaos behind milk, bread, and ice melt. But what the heck are these people doing with their shovels and snow blowers that require frequent replacement????  I still have the same plastic scoop/wooden handle snow shovel I purchased in 1997. I don't get it???


I bought a new snoboss shovel that is pretty awesome before the last blizzard. It allowed you to drag snow rather than throw which really cuts down on exertion.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Today's Home Depot promo ad:*

*I guess they just figured out it's still winter in a lot of places *


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

uberT said:


> *I guess they just figured out it's still winter in a lot of places *


Home Depot and Lowes probably shipped the stock of snowblowers to the east coast as they should have done so.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Prof100 said:


> I stopped by my local Lowes and Home Depot here in southeastern Michigan today for some other items and thought I would look at snow blowers. Well, there were none to be found. There were plenty of shiney new mowers and garden tools buy no snow blowers.  Lowes had a few snow shovels. I know they get the next season's goods in the stores early but geeze, maybe a snow blower or two would be nice. Maybe they shipped all the snow blowers to Boston.


 
the weather is going to break in a few weeks, so they have to dump the blowers quick. otherwise they have to sit all year long until next year.

the show's over folks...March comes in like a lion, but goes out like a lamb...


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

A couple of days ago I phoned a local Toro dealer to get the price on a SB and he told me his price but said he had none in stock and could not order any as the season was over. Time for bikini and barbecue ads.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I drove by Caola equipment on park ave in Worcester Ma today.. They had at least 8/10 new ariens in the front window!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> I drove by Caola equipment on park ave in Worcester Ma today.. They had at least 8/10 new ariens in the front window!


 Excellent dealer as they go. They had NONE left when I was shopping a few weeks ago.

With the dearth of choices, all it will take is one good snow and those will be GONE. That is, if they are not already spoken for.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Freezn said:


> I still have the same plastic scoop/wooden handle snow shovel I purchased in 1997. I don't get it???


Spent some time yesterday fixing a couple of worn and banged up metal-headed shovels. Then was explaining to daughters the difference between a lightweight aluminum snow shovel, a heavy duty steel garden shovel, and a stout ice chopper (I have something called The Mutt- great tool). 

Glad to get a little help from the girls, but they are green, and need a little training regarding the right tool for the job.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Everybody should have a Mutt in their tool shed if they get a lot of ice.

The MUTT


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I agree. 
I've always called them ice chisels.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

For some reason, we here in NE WI call them ice spuds??? I have no idea where that came from.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

threeputtpar said:


> For some reason, we here in NE WI call them ice spuds??? I have no idea where that came from.


I have heard ice scraper for those and spud bar for a giant chisel.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

was in sears today at the willowbrook mall in Jersey today. they had five craftsman 26" 'quiet 2 way' blowers for sale. they actualy looked like a decent machine. 
they also had some cool looking lawn mowers. all machines were inside and polished.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Saw two Husqvarna two-stage snow blowers at my local Lowe's yesterday.
They were marked down, don't recall the model or price. Just surprised that they were still there.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

DaHen said:


> Saw two Husqvarna two-stage snow blowers at my local Lowe's yesterday.
> They were marked down, don't recall the model or price. Just surprised that they were still there.


They were probably returns that were repaired. They'll get marked down further. If they're still there come April you can most likely get them real cheap.

Whimsey


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

Most large chain store retailers (box stores) are out of touch with seasonal products. I broke a zipper on a winter parka/ski jacket last February. I searched every large chain department store looking for a cheap jacket to get me through the winter. They had their summer collections out and were flogging shorts. In Canada! In February! No wonder Target is pulling their Canadian operations. I finally bit the bullet and bought a $300.00 North Face jacket at a speciality store. 

No snowblowers in February/March at the Depot or Lowes? 

No surprise.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

whimsey said:


> They were probably returns that were repaired. They'll get marked down further. If they're still there come April you can most likely get them real cheap.
> 
> Whimsey


the ones at sears were definitly brand new


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No blowers might have a lot to do with where you're located.

Here in "Spud" (WI) land they are having sales to get rid of them as sales were terrible due to so little snow. East coast stole it all this year 

I thought Menards had pulled them last month but they are in a different area with sale prices on them and the smaller mom and pop dealer shops are on Craigslist touting their sales trying to thin the herd instead of storing them.


----------

